# Deerburgers with Cheese



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2014)

*Deerburgers with Cheese*

I still got a few packs of this stuff left from last year. It’s actually 50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef. We tried all kinds of percentages, and this is the best we ever had (All Agreed). 

No sides this time, so I ate 2 of them.

Gotta make room in the freezer for 2014 Deer (TBA).

Thanks for Looking,

Bear



7 Deerburgers on the Weber Q 320:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0980.jpg.html




Grill marks on first side:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0982.jpg.html




Closer look:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0981.jpg.html




In the rolls with melted cheese, Ketchup & Mustard. BTW—I tear the corners of the cheese off, so it doesn’t run down on the grill:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0983.jpg.html




Nice & Juicy Bear-Bait:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0984.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks tasty.   I love venison and beef burgers.   Or venison n pork.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks tasty. I love venison and beef burgers. Or venison n pork.


Thanks Adam!!

It is good stuff.

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 11, 2014)

So, when are you opening the burger stand? I'll come!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks tasty Bear! I figured you had some holes in your cheese and those were patches!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2014)

Disco said:


> So, when are you opening the burger stand? I'll come!
> 
> Disco


You gotta make the rolls!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## b-one (Oct 11, 2014)

Those look great! Get a few more of those darn deer off the streets as a favor to us all!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 11, 2014)

Great lookin meal Bear !  YUM !!  :drool   Love anything venison !  Thumbs Up

Hoping to get some venison myself here in a few weeks !  :biggrin:


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2014)

Never tryed adding beef to venison, we were always 50/50.

I bet they make a great burger!


----------



## stovebolt (Oct 12, 2014)

Great looking burgers. Everyone loves a great burger.

Chuck


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear! I figured you had some holes in your cheese and those were patches!


LOL----Now that's funny right there!!!

Next time I'll get them vulcanized.

Thanks for the laugh, Case!!!

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good eats there Bear !  I eat so much venison I don't even have to blend it anymore. Just brush with olive oil and drop on to a screaming hot cast iron grill so they sear and cook til medium rare. I will on occasion brush with leftover fat from whenever I've made bacon. Everything is better with bacon!


----------



## azbohunter (Oct 12, 2014)

Good looking venison there Bear! I have that same grill and love it, goes everywhere with us! We have a bunch of venison to eat up too, and I leave for a out of state archery hunt in a few days.

We started mixing diced onion and grated cheese in straight venison to grill it. Keeps it really moist.....sometimes the wife adds a beaten egg instead of the cheese, then the cheese goes on top!

But my corners always stayed on and mess up the grill


----------



## themule69 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks good Bear. I hope you have a deer to replace that soon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2014)

b-one said:


> Those look great! Get a few more of those darn deer off the streets as a favor to us all!


Thank You!!

Yup---They're wrecking my trees too!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great lookin meal Bear ! YUM !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin!!

Luck to ya!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Never tryed adding beef to venison, we were always 50/50.
> 
> I bet they make a great burger!


Thanks Foamy!!

Yup 50/50 was our first try, back in the 60s.

Bear


stovebolt said:


> Great looking burgers. Everyone loves a great burger.
> 
> Chuck


Thank You Chuck!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Good eats there Bear !  I eat so much venison I don't even have to blend it anymore. Just brush with olive oil and drop on to a screaming hot cast iron grill so they sear and cook til medium rare. I will on occasion brush with leftover fat from whenever I've made bacon. Everything is better with bacon!


Thank You!!

I've been eating Venison since I cut my first teeth, but with most things I prefer Beef (Steaks, Roasts, ETC). The only things I like better coming from Deer are Venison Dried Beef, Sausage & Burger (Mixed with Beef & Pork).  

Absolutely Everything's Better With Bacon!!!

Bear


azbohunter said:


> Good looking venison there Bear! I have that same grill and love it, goes everywhere with us! We have a bunch of venison to eat up too, and I leave for a out of state archery hunt in a few days.
> 
> We started mixing diced onion and grated cheese in straight venison to grill it. Keeps it really moist.....sometimes the wife adds a beaten egg instead of the cheese, then the cheese goes on top!
> 
> But my corners always stayed on and mess up the grill


Thank You!!

You must have one of the other models of the "Q". This "Q 320" isn't too easy to move around. Some models are a lot more portable.

Bear


----------



## azbohunter (Oct 13, 2014)

> You must have one of the other models of the "Q". This "Q 320" isn't too easy to move around. Some models are a lot more portable.
> 
> Bear


Oh yeah Bear, I have the Q 100. No way I could tote yours around with me! Bet you can get a bunch of burgers on the 320! Feed a whole bunch of little bears at one time


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Looks good Bear. I hope you have a deer to replace that soon.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David !!

Not yet, but shouldn't be too long!!

My Son just got an Awesome new bow, and I turned that duty over to him a few years back.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 13, 2014)

Bear, I used to hunt Potter Co. many years ago for some wily PA. whitetails. Always had fun and came home w/ a few critters for burgers/steaks,great state for hunters ! CM


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 14, 2014)

How happy and delicious Bear!! That looks wonderful and I do send you good CHEER!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> Oh yeah Bear, I have the Q 100. No way I could tote yours around with me! Bet you can get a bunch of burgers on the 320! Feed a whole bunch of little bears at one time


I usually only feed 2 Bears, and sometimes up to 4.

Although I do have to Smoke a Prime Rib on Saturday for Me, Mrs Bear, Mrs Bear's Brother & his wife, and Mrs Bear's Sister, so I better do a good job!!!

Bear


CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, I used to hunt Potter Co. many years ago for some wily PA. whitetails. Always had fun and came home w/ a few critters for burgers/steaks,great state for hunters ! CM


Yup---Potter is one of our Great Hunting Counties!!

That's where that Buddy of mine lives in a log cabin he built from scratch & chainsaw.

He is the guy who has the little Bear Cub carving I made that keeps getting attacked by real Bears.

He has Bears outside his cabin all the time!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> How happy and delicious Bear!! That looks wonderful and I do send you good CHEER!!!!!! - Leah


Thank You Leah!!

Just something Quick & Easy, yet tasty.

Bear


----------



## grillmonkey (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a complaint!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Don't get me wrong Bear, I love your Q-View, but it always seems that when I'm hungry, I have to stumble across a thread like this...Now I'm starving! There should be a warning when there is great Q-View in a thread, like "WARNING: KEEP OUT IF YOU"RE HUNGRY".


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> I have a complaint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree----I have that same problem with about 95% of the posts on this forum!!!

That warning could be a big help, or maybe the one I used to see now & then----->>>> "CAUTION---DROOL STARTER!!!"

Thanks GM,

Bear


----------

